# pics of texas holey rock and DIY backgrounds



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

*** been searching and havent found any. but can anyone post some pics of a tank with DIY BG and texas holey rock. i picked up a 135 gallon and im planning on doing this to the tank but i want to see how it looks first. thanks


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

knotty dreadlocks said:


> I've been searching and havent found any. but can anyone post some pics of a tank with DIY BG and texas holey rock. i picked up a 135 gallon and im planning on doing this to the tank but i want to see how it looks first. thanks


You can look through this tread and see some tanks with Texas Holey Rock in them ... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=45

you can also visit this site and see some more tanks with Texas Holey Rock http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/index_files/Page610.htm

Sorry, can't help ya on the DIY backgrounds.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks but i have about 100 lbs of THR in my 60 gallon right now and i will be upgrading to a 135 in about 2 months but i want to see how my THR would look if i were to do a BG


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

This is one of my tanks

Kenya rock (looks like THR) infront of redish BG and a big old mangove root.



I have turned of the 2nd light in the hood, so the back of the tank is a lot darker then the picture.


----------

